# have brought ferrets a new home :)



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

my poor fuzzies have had very limited living accommodation for a few weeks due to their old run falling to bits.

but now they will be happy because i have just spent an insane amount of money £200    on a new hutch and run for them 

Rose Cottage Hutch for Rabbits and Guinea Pigs by Pets at Home (In Store Only) | Pets at Home

Rose Rabbit Run by Pets At Home | Pets at Home

hope the little critters like it im now awaiting help to put it together as my diy skills are legendary and not in a good way.....


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

update on hutch and run...all built  ferrets are happily bouncing and dooking away in the hutch, th only bit of badness is that the run does not attach to th hutch as the people at pah said it would. quite cross about that tbh will be having words with the staff but other then very happy.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow very nice but so expensive, you maybe should of looked at a hutch builder i feel pets at home over charge. Lovely hutch and run though


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i just wanted something as quick as possible lol as four ferrets in a single hutch without a run is a bad combo.

am already thinking of how to attach the run maybe use y thruway tube somehow....


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Pity you couldn't have nabbed the 2nd hand one I spotted in the Forest of Dean, for 150 pounds.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

locks on the new cage are beyond crap all of them escaped including munchkin!!!!! luckily we have neighbors that know how tricksy my lot are and they were all home safe within half hour!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

That's TERRIBLE!!! Have you got alternative accom for emergencies?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

not really but we now have new huge bolts fr the hutch....we shall see how the little buggers escape out of them!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

clip their nails as they can undo catches with them, could you not ask pets at home to exchange the run for one that does fit the cage?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

they said because i have assembled it then they cannot take it back.....grumble

will be clipping their nails  thank you


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> they said because i have assembled it then they cannot take it back.....grumble
> 
> will be clipping their nails  thank you


do you not have the right to? seeing as you only bought it. If i where you i would complain, they told you it fit, that is why you assembled it, why should you be out of pocket, it was their error it was sold for a purpose its not suitable for. That being to connect to the cage and it doesn't i'm sorry but that is the shops error they should have knowledge of the products they sell and give correct information


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

complained to pets at home and got absolutely nowhere, but have found out that having a separate run make my life a lot easier when cleaning the big cage out  

also have adopted another baby of next door as she has accidently let another of her jills get pregnant.

Wally is Munchkins brother and half the size as he has been fed on spaghetti a bit of raw meat and bread and milk..... WHY do people thik bread and milk is a appropriate food is beyond me. im kinda fuming!!!

Munchkin is already showing him how to demolish mice  will post pics of the brothers together at a later date


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oh no that person shouldn't be breeding ferrets feeding them that kind of food. I know what its like I have 2 small ferret kits myself through this, Mazie at 12 weeks weighs only 400 grams.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i have not weighed wally yet as my scales are dead  but i cannot believe how skinny he is, poor bluebell the pregnant polecat next door i only pray she is having a better diet!!!
how is mazie and he sibling?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they now have a proper hutch rather then a hamster cage, and are so so happy they are playing with ping pong balls and learning how fun it is to play.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

awww  they have really fallen on their tiny paws with you 

i have a question, how do you know when a jill has come into season and what age is the best time to get her done? 

at the moment she is in with the boys and much as i would love the pittat patter of even smaller paws i must be sensible lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i find its best to let them have a season 1st so you know the body is mature. get her jill jab and then after her phantom get her spayed, she will have 1st season march/april time. are your boys done? except munchkin


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

woody is done but wally and munchkin are not.

next door say that they think one of theirs is vasectomised but are unsure.... i shall ask my vet about the jil jab thank you  im learning as i go along here lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what do they mean they think hes vasectomised they should know this.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i think they rescued him from unknown circumstances....

they honestly do think that they are doing the best by their ferrets and im gradually teaching them that bread and milk is bad :mad2:

he has the bits including balls but he has not produced any kits which is why they think he has been sorted.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he could be infertile but unless he has had an operation and they know for sure they shouldn't use him as one, just in case he produces. 

some people you can't ever help they just do what they want, do they know that ferrets are like cats and lactose intolerant


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

are wally and munchkin both boys?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i have mentioned it to them a few times.... 

the problem is they are really nice neighbours and i have no wish to foul up a friendly relationship but i am determined to slowly adjust their way of thinking 

thank you for your advice  i shall separate solomai in feb just to make sure nothing accidental happens!!

six ferrets is enough for me for now at least until iv saved up for another decent hutch


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

you can keep her with woody as he can't do anything, just check her daily for any swelling in the vulva area, after winter


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Have a look for a "runaround" tube for attatching the hutch to the run  They are used for rabbits normally


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

yes wally and munchkin are both boys


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

both boys if kits can live together while young and going into adult hood most they will do is mate eachother (mark eachothers necks) untill you can get them neutered, sometimes and i state only sometimes hobs can live together whole naturally for life.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

they will be getting neutered


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

bluebell has had her kits!!!!

five of the poor wee mites, i hope that they find good homes, they are prob going to be full polecat.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what colour is bluebell and what was dad.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

both full polecats though blubells mothers mother was albino


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

the kits will be polecat unless the father carries albino too then you can get a split litter of albino and polecat.


----------

